# Taylor Mountain Washington



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Taylor Mountain near Hobart Washington has over 33 miles of trails that include some tremendous views in addition to the normal western Washington maze of ferns and pines. 








With the wet and rainy season upon us (and the higher elevations in the Cascades snowed in!) I’ve been visiting the lowland areas and although wet they do have their own appeal. Riding through a thick forest dripping with rain you feel like you’re the only person in the world. 

At any rate Taylor has two main access points and ALSO the ride able area has been expanded since King Co. has acquired land that stretches from Taylor to Rattlesnake Lake. What this means is that the view point at the top of Taylor is legal now! 

On my trips to Taylor to collect data I only saw a couple of other trail users so if solitude is your thing then these trails may be great for you!


Free Complete Trail Information is HERE


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I am also exploring more mid level elevations as the higher mountains have gotten snow and cold. We are heading for the desert this weekend to ride. We will be 6000 to 7000 foot elevation vs the 9000-10,000 foot we ride in the summer.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Around here to stay out of the worst of it we need to stay below about 3,000 feet. I went up to 4,000 over the weekend and man was the snowing coming down!


----------

